# Switching from puppy to adult food



## Ash

I generally switch my puppies on to adult at between 5-6 months.


----------



## MyBentley

I strongly suggest staying on the Wellness Puppy formula until 6 or 7 months of age. Puppies need good amounts of protein and fat for healthy growth and development. The Wellness Adult formula is fairly low in both protein and fat.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Lexi's litter is now 11 weeks old, and have been raised on Wellness Super5mix Large Breed Puppy. They all have done really well on the food. Never once did they have any diarrhea, or any issues from the food. My Vet has highly recommended that they remain on the puppy food till at least 9 months, before they are switched to the Adult formula. I have passed on my Vets recommendation to all the new Owners, and they all plan on keeping them on the Puppy food till then.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Replying just to throw a wrench in the works but there is an alternate theory out there which I did with my guys on advice from my breeder. I fed adult food from the start to slow growth to allow puppy joints to develop. Can't give you any scientific back up to help but the boys are both strapping, bouncing boys now at 2 and 3.5yrs.


----------



## MyBentley

Oaklys Dad said:


> Replying just to throw a wrench in the works but there is an alternate theory out there which I did with my guys on advice from my breeder. I fed adult food from the start to slow growth to allow puppy joints to develop. Can't give you any scientific back up to help but the boys are both strapping, bouncing boys now at 2 and 3.5yrs.


I would have no problem following that strategy (feeding adult food to puppies) with certain formulas like:

Canidae All Life Stages: protein 26%; fat 15%; calcium 1.2%
Innova Adult: protein 24%; fat 14%; calcium 1.23%

But the Wellness Super5 Chicken Adult the OP mentions with 22% protein and 12% fat is too low for my comfort level for a 12 week old puppy.


----------



## Kevinmc23

thanks a lot for the advice. I will definitely be sticking with the large breed puppy formula for a while then.


----------



## Gwen

I usually switch my guys over to adult food between 6 & 7 months. Razz was on Pedigree puppy until 5 months & then I gradually switched him to the Wellness Super 5 Mix. By 6 months, the switch was complete. There were no negative experiences with the switch. 

I really like the Wellness products and my guys do really well on it! Razz is healthy and has a great coat as shown on the picture taken on Monday @ 7 months!


----------



## KAW

I still have Monty on full puppy (puppy large breed). He is close to 8 months. I guess I thought he was suppose to stay on puppy until 1 year. He hasn't been eating as enthusiastically lately and I have been wondering about this. Should I be moving him over to adult food?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I'm going to switch Gilmour somewhere after 10 months. That will be the last bags of Puppy I buy, and when they are gone the next batch will be adult. I plan on setting 5 pounds aside for the slow transition.

Thank goodness I can finally start buying big bags then! The C&P Puppy mixes only come in 15 pound bags, at $40 for the UltraMix and $34 for the Organix (it's a 50/50 mix I use) !

I can buy a large bag of the adult for less than the two put together  Way less!


----------



## kira

Murphy is almost 14 weeks and is currently eating Pro Plan chicken and rice puppy food. The breeder's contract recommends switching to adult food around 12 weeks but I'm wondering if he should stay on puppy food a little longer? 

If I'm going to switch him, what should I switch him too? And how should I go about figuring out how much to feed him??

I'm kind of overwhelmed! Right now he eats a little over 1 cup twice a day plus a little extra for training plus some treats of course. Should he be getting more food?


----------



## luvmypuppy

Oops, being a new member I entered my reply twice, so am deleting this one. My reply is next one down.


----------



## luvmypuppy

I have a 6 month old golden and am in the middle of switching her gradually from Purina Puppy Chow (which the breeder used unfortunately) to Eukaneba Large Breed Puppy Chow. The Eukaneba Large Breed Puppy packaging says to use it for up to two years of age. Before reading that, I had read that for large breed puppies they should be kept on puppy food for up to a year as those formulations were designed to allow joints to develop more slowly and thus help avoid hip dysplasia and other such joint problems. Having read the above threads, I am really wondering what is the right thing to do.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I switched my crew at about 6 to 7 month, Chloe is 9 month old now and doing good on Adult.


----------



## Tom Dobbs

Ive been told by three different vets and read a few articles that are somewhat different that I've heard on this post. But I feel like all Goldens are different and I'll always be looking for the perfect formula to make sure they live the longest, happiest life possible. 
Anyway, I've seen and heard to feed large breed puppy formula from 18 mos to 2 years old to ensure adequate growth especially in bones and growth plates. As long as activity level and weight level are enough to maintain ideal weight. 
I love to hear any feedback to your experience with this. 





Kevinmc23 said:


> I have a question regarding when is the right time to switch my golden from puppy to adult food. My puppy is currently just under 12 weeks old and I am feeding her wellness large breed puppy. I am looking to switch to wellness super5 chicken when she makes the switch to adult food and I like the wellness food so I will probably stick with that brand. I have a little remaining of the puppy food, but I want to see other owner's opinions on when to switch from puppy food before I go out a buy a new bag of dog food. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Snowy

Tom Dobbs said:


> Ive been told by three different vets and read a few articles that are somewhat different that I've heard on this post. But I feel like all Goldens are different and I'll always be looking for the perfect formula to make sure they live the longest, happiest life possible.
> Anyway, I've seen and heard to feed large breed puppy formula from 18 mos to 2 years old to ensure adequate growth especially in bones and growth plates. As long as activity level and weight level are enough to maintain ideal weight.
> I love to hear any feedback to your experience with this.


Mine is 11 months now and my vet advises to switch only after 1 year. Will continue with small brand purino pro for large breeds. Any other suggestions from the group will be helpful. I do give him home cooked mixed with his kibble ratio of 1:1 every meal.


----------



## Snowy

Snowy said:


> Mine is 11 months now and my vet advises to switch only after 1 year. Will continue with same brand purino pro for large breeds. Any other suggestions from the group will be helpful. I do give him home cooked mixed with his kibble ratio of 1:1 every meal.


----------

